# Another TSX....this time it's Telekom



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Just saw this on eBay.....nice looking repaint. Too bad it's 4cm too small for me, but maybe one of you other guys has room for it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-tea...4QQihZ005QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

wow! it's my size and in Canada too!!! itch itch itch!!


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Cool bike! I'm familiar with Dave Sem's paint work. If you ever need a paint job, this guy is incredible and very reasonably priced. He's done a number of Merckxs including a 7-11 replica. Take a look at the pics in the gallery on his website.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I saw that replica 7-11 bike. Looks like the name E. merckx is painted on.. not decaled.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Kdub,

You're correct. Dave Sem airbrushes a lot of the logos on the bikes that he paints. He recently quoted $250 for a single color repaint on one of my bikes. That included airbrushing the logos on. I've seen a number of bikes around the Austin area that he has done and they have all been incredible. One in particular was jaw-dropping. It is a USCF Team GT which is on the site. All of the decals, stars, stripes, etc were painted on. It was stunning to see in person.

Sorry for the thread drift, but the paint on this Merckx really should be top notch. The white fork crown looks a little odd, but otherwise it looks very cool.

Texbike


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Is the Columbus decal airbrushed on too? Wow if he could airbush on every single stickers on an original bike that is awesome as it will never peel off!

*** I mean on the 7-11 bike in the gallery.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

*I knew you guys would spot my frame...haha*

The Columbus decals are the real deal - purchased them from the UK from a tubing supplier. The original paint scheme was light blue/white/black and the fork was white with blue legs. I talked to Dave and he thought doing a white fork crown with black legs would really set this frame apart from the normal telekom paint scheme. I really like how it turned out. Unfortunately I've got too many projects on the go and this one has to go. I even had a full Campy Croce D'Aune grouppo set aside for the build.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice bike CTAM. It looks really sharp!

Dave stated that he couldn't paint the Columbus sticker on my bike due to the level of detail, but that he would put the sticker under several coats of clear to protect it from peeling.

CTAM, is that what he did on your bike? The paint looks really nice.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Yup, the columbus decals are the real deal. Dave put them underneath the clear so that they would be protected. Merckx used to leave them exposed.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

C'mon KDUB, add one more to your stable so I can live vicariously through you!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

If it was my size you guys would already be too late!!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

you have missed alot of good frames becuz you are shorter


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

I know .....................


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*there's a 59x58 as well*

in T-Kom. never in my frickin size and never in an MXL though.
if ya'll see a 60 or 61 pm me please.


----------

